# Nightwish



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Anybody familiar with this band? They are basically a fusion of (power) metal and opera, pretty unique and surprisingly affecting...

I've heard two of their albums now, their 1998 release "Oceanborne" and their recent 2004 release "Once". I'd say that they'd probably appeal more to fans of generally melodic music, and perhaps those of symphonic stuff, rather than metal, because even though they have a lot of metal elements, they're just not that "hard". The band is apparently at the top of the charts and one of the more popular in Europe, but here in the States they don't seem to have any recognition whatsover. Some claim that they are just a pretty good power metal band that stands out because of the strong vocals of the female lead, others think they're just great altogether...

Anyway they're sort of my "band of choice" right now with Blind Guardian, who's actually quite a bit better. But I'm curious if anyone else has heard their stuff, and what you thought of it.

Here's a link to their newest video; don't mind the cheesiness of the video, the song is what matters 

http://search.launch.yahoo.com/launch/search/?m=all&p=nightwish&x=0&y=0

Just click on the "watch" button under the video titled "I Wish I Had an Angel".

If you think they suck, say so; always interested in opinions... Particularly interested in what people like SleepingBeauty think, since they have quite a bank of knowledge within the metal genre.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

the video isnt working for me.. ill try again tonight.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

I usually use "Mozilla" and I had to use Internet Explorer to view it.

Also the song with the video is (naturally) they're most accessible and I guess one shouldn't take it as a representation of the band as a whole...

I was more hoping you would have already heard them, SB.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I just heard a clip of a song..seven seconds. Metal is not particularly my style, but it had an industrial/synthpop sound that I liked.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey Person,

If you're at all interested, I could send you a few of their best tracks.

~Jason


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Cloverstone,

You betcha... Basically, I have Aol Instant Messanger and MSN Messenger, as well as a google e-mail account. The problem with e-mailing is most people's e-mail accounts won't hold 5 megabyte mp3 files... Anyway, if you have AIM or MSN just reply, or PM me with your name, and I'll definitely throw them your way.


----------



## *Alex (Sep 27, 2004)

Gonna definatly check both bands out and let you know Jas...gotta download which takes ages...dial up sucks

Alex


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Jason,

Aside from the fact I like your new avatar...

I watched all 4 and some minutes of "I wish I had an Angel". You are right about it being metal and opera like. I found that I liked the mix, but the lead male singer somewhat scarey to watch vocalize. Mostly I guess I just wanted to say the metal/opera mix is really interesting.

Now...back to my old Glenn Miller record. :wink: 
terri


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Hey Terri,

Thx about the avatar.  I was in a semi-creative (re: bored) mood last night and thought good ol' Milhouse had had his time in the sun.

Cool deal you liked the song, or at least the style. I said above that the song there is probably their most accessible I've heard from over 30-40 songs (3 albums), and it is... It's the most obvious, simple "rocker" of the bunch, so it doesn't exactly exemplify their operatic distinctness as much as another would, but some attributes still remain. One aspect of the band -- especially in their latest album -- is the inclusion of a full scale orchestra (London Symphony, I think), and some of the orchestral bits intertwined with guitars are actually incredibly well done and rather awe-inspiring IMO.

Glenn Miller Band huh? I can honestly say I've never heard 'em. I'm "thinking" 60's/70's; am I right?  About the only bands from those two decades I like are The Beatles, Simon and Garfunkel, and Floyd... Though there are probably a few others I've failed to remember, but clearly my knowledge isn't vast in that area. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

lol...nah, the Glenn Miller thing would actually be from the '40's, though they continue to play...just without ol' Glenn.

then there was the Steve Miller Band in the 70's. but hush, it's like mentioning the Eagles. 

what i wish is that one could still download from Napster (for free) and I could go in and pick and choose the songs i like from this group. it was so nice when i could hear something new that i liked and bypass the songs that were just a little much for me. oh the well...

hey, there sure was a lot of hair slinging going on in that video, wasn't there? :wink:

thanks for letting me join in the conversation.
terri*


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Cloverstone,

Awesome. I'm so glad you like those clips (I love spreading music and having people like something)... As far as the medieval feel, totally... If you look at the album art for most power metal, it's cartoony and medieval (though I don't think Nightwish's art is that way). The Celtic influence would probably be due to the flutes, yeah, though I myself don't get that much of a Celtic vibe from them (but I'm not too familiar with Celtic other than the stereotypical bagpipe anyway).

Two For Tragedy is a beautiful tune, isn't it? I was listening to their album "Wishmaster" on my way to work this morning and it came on... Ultimately I find the first half is just too strong and therefore they sort of let it peeter out towards the end and miss an opurtunity to make a truly fantastic song all-around, but, hey, it's still great nonetheless, and that says something.

All the other songs you searched for, I believe most are from their very first album, "Angels Fall First", which I haven't heard yet... Anyway, that's awesome that you've gone out and looked for more stuff; I hope you come to like the band near as much as I do.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i was in firewall hell for a bit lol. got it now sorry i havent heard of them previously. i like all kinds of rock/metally stuff but im not really that much of a buff when it comes to knowing loads of different bands. i love when i go to my dads cause he has digital cable and i can watch headbangers ball. but i must say i really dig this nightwish band. its very easy to listen to which is the crappy thing about metal you really have to love it to listen for long periods of time cause all the thrash can give you a headache after a while lol. thats why i think this band is cool cause the girls operatic voice makes them easy to listen to without sounding watered down.(like evanecence lol).

i f#cking LOVE how there are still loads of bands out there that play REAL metal and stick to their metal roots without getting all frat/hiphop/suburban sounding. some of the newer metal bands are.. OKayyy... but most just suck. alot of them sound like the spice girls. theres just too much of a pop influence and it starts sounding gay. im pretty tired of watching fat skaterats with spikey hair and tennis arm bands :roll: bounce around on stage showing off their pale flabby bellies. its like... you expect me to PAY to see that? i can just go to walmart and see herds of groms just like you. hellll no. i would rather pay money and see a REAL SHOW. i wouldnt mind paying to see nightwish. their voices really compliment each other and theyve stuck to the origins of metal which is cool. the worst thing they could possibly do is cut their hair lol. thats where all the power is. :twisted:


----------

